# Finally made the decision



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

And bought a finish pro 395. Should arrive Thursday, and I am so ready to put it to work. Two big cabinet repaints coming up, started prep and prime on the first set today. 

Getting excited. Yea I am a tool dork.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

What have you been using up til now?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

My awesome painting skillz. lol 

I have an hvlp turbine, hvlp gravity convential, and of course airless. Which I can wield like a magician with an FF tip.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Tommy what kind of finishes are you going to use?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

For cabinets I have been sticking with wb's. Been using a lot of BM Advance, on trim and cabinet repaints. I would love to get set up to spray lacquer, but my shop plans had to be put on hold for a while.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

will the wife be cool with you calling in to check if it arrived every 30 min?

sweet!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

She is excited too Gabe, it will keep me occupied for a few days and out of her hair.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I really don't know why I waited this long to hop on the finish pro train. Seriously awesome tool.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

See what pressure you are spraying through the gun without generating tails with the air off and then see how much lower you can go using the air to remove the tails. For me, there does not seem to be much difference in fluid pressure settings. I would say I get a little better finish with the finish pro, but I was hoping for significantly lower fluid pressues as well. But, the 395 is now my designted solid color WB paint shop applicator.

No tip clogging problems since I switched it to solid color paint.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Are you using a 210 tip Tommy?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes 210 pushing out this advance wb oil nicely. I hadn't sprayed this paint this flat ever. I am looking forward to spraying some exterior metal with it in a few weeks.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice buy Tommy.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

straight_lines said:


> My awesome painting skillz. lol
> 
> I have an hvlp turbine, hvlp gravity convential, and of course airless. Which I can wield like a magician with an FF tip.


 No more straightlines!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Congrats! Just curious where you got yours? I just did a little shopping around on the net for the exact same unit myself. I just bid a job that if I get it, I'll also be making the plunge.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I got it through SW. Seriously Paul you will be wondering what took you so long if you do get one. 

I have three cabinet jobs booked it pushed me to finally get one. Talked to the graco rep and he told me not to make the mistake of only using it for fine finish. Overspray is really minimal, and exterior spraying is where it shines as well.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> I got it through SW. Seriously Paul you will be wondering what took you so long if you do get one.
> 
> I have three cabinet jobs booked it pushed me to finally get one. Talked to the graco rep and he told me not to make the mistake of only using it for fine finish. Overspray is really minimal, and exterior spraying is where it shines as well.


You should still wear a mask!

I'm not sure if I would use the ff gun for exterior spraying. IMO its not made for that kind of beating. It's not a production machine by any means. 

Congrats on the new toy!


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Paul, there is a new finish pro at my local paint store for $2000, not sure what prices run in Chicago.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks Dean, I'll keep that in mind. The job I would be needing it for is about 8 weeks out, if I get it. Hmmmm, I could pick it up when I'm in Saugatuck.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

DeanV said:


> Paul, there is a new finish pro at my local paint store for $2000, not sure what prices run in Chicago.


That's the price around here after tax. (8.125 %)


----------

